# Thyroid Pressure?



## Felli (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi!

I just joined this forum so please correct me if anything is wrong.

August 1st my TSH was 2.87[0.47-4.13] and free T4 11[10-17]. At my doctor's appointment in October they thought these were good numbers but since I still felt very tired I asked to increase my levothyroxine dose. We agreed to go from 75 mcg per day to 75 mcg and 100 mcg every other day. For two weeks or so I had fast and irregular heart rythm which made me feel very uncomfortable, but it disappeared. This Monday I was going to leave blood samples again and I felt this horrible pressure in my throat, around my thyroid. It felt like I had something around my neck pulling me backwards. I thought this was anxiety but it hasn't gone away and I still feel it. My tests came back to show that I was "overmedicated". TSH <0.010 [0.47-4.13], Free T4 18 [10-17], Free T3 7.3 [3.3-5.8].

I am wondering if this pressure is a sign of being hyper and if it will go away since I am lowering my dose to 75 mcg again, or if I should tell my doctor about this and get it checked.

Edit: My mother is a retired nurse and I asked her to feel my thyroid to see if it was normal, she said she thought it seemed a bit larger, especially on the right side.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It will likely go away after you lower your dose, but you should ask for a thyroid ultrasound.

Have you every had your thyroid antibodies tested? I wouldn't think you would get such drastically different lab results from that small of a shift in medication...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree - you should consider antibodies testing.


----------



## Felli (Nov 15, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> It will likely go away after you lower your dose, but you should ask for a thyroid ultrasound.
> 
> Have you every had your thyroid antibodies tested? I wouldn't think you would get such drastically different lab results from that small of a shift in medication...





Lovlkn said:


> I agree - you should consider antibodies testing.


I do have hashimotos. In february my TPO antibodies were 216 [<5.6]. I am mostly surprised that this feeling came after a full 6 weeks on my new dose, I thought the side effects would have been here sooner.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

TSi is another antibody worth testing due to the sudden change in results to bening hyper.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Felli said:


> I do have hashimotos. In february my TPO antibodies were 216 [<5.6]. I am mostly surprised that this feeling came after a full 6 weeks on my new dose, I thought the side effects would have been here sooner.


Eh, thyroid hormone shifts take a really long time. Six weeks is just about exactly when you'd expect to feel a change.


----------

